# Paul has gone to heaven. :(



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2006)

My housemate Paul is very probably going to have his right leg amputated. He's already in very poor health, and if he does not survive the operation and goes to heaven, I'll be moving because I do not make enough $$$ to even just pay the rent here - let alone the cable, water, sewer, garbage, natural gas, electricity, etc.
The rent is $950.00, and I make $501.00 so you can see what could happen here.

If I have to move, it will be to Sacramento CA., and I'll have at least several weeks advance notice to get my butt packed up & out of here. I'll try to save as many flashlights, electronic instruments, and computers as I can; but there is no guarantee that I'll be able to save *everything*. I'll be taking the train to Sacramento and will probably take my yellow DPSS and blue DPSS lasers with me; the bulk of my belongings are to be moved via truck.

I called my stepmother Debbie in California earlier today, and it looks like a move is *HIGHLY LIKELY* in early-June.
I don't yet have an address & telephone number, but I'll furnish that later on. And I don't yet know how long I'll be without CPF.

Dad and her are really excited that I'll be moving to the same city as them, but I'm really not looking forward to the move myself. :shakehead:

I'll be moving to midtown Sacramento, in between downtown and the suburbs.


----------



## metalhed (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Bummer...a damn bummer, man.

My wife and I are moving in June, from Bakersfield to Kennewick. I have family all over the Seattle area (Kent, Woodinville, Bothell) and am looking forward to visiting them more often. Chances are I'll see Seattle 5 or 6 times a year now, compared to once every 5 or 6 years before.

I'm telling you this because I had hoped we could get together and talk flashlight (and LED and lasers, probably) a little, someday on one of my trips to my favorite city.


Oh well...Sacramento can be nice too.


Just stay inside during the summer, it gets hot!!!


----------



## LifeNRA (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Craig,

I hope you do not have to move and I pray that everything works out for the best.
Prayers sent for Paul also.


----------



## geepondy (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Craig, I'm very sorry to hear about Paul. I've seen him mentioned in some of your other web pages. I hope he survives ok and things work out the best for the both of you. From what I read I think I'd much rather live in Seattle then Sacramento.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

darn craig thats messed up sand sad news i hope it works out for ya and paul gets better


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I have come to learn that even if Paul *DOES* survive the operation, he may not have the strength necessary to transfer to & from his wheelchair and his bed, and to & from his wheelchair and the can; so it's looking like a move is inevitable now. 

I really do appreciate everybody's well-wishes for Paul's recovery. No really, *I DO!!!*


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I hope things work out for you Craig, and that your roommate and friend survives his surgery, if his quality of life would be better or at least not worse. 

If moving room is limited there is a company called PODs that will drop off a moving container, and then move it for you, or store it for you, I think their prices were pretty reasonable, my niece used them last summer.


----------



## cobb (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Man, you seem to have the worse luck with your living arrangements. Maybe thats the side effect or draw back of having lots of lights to play with ? I bet you could make quite a bit auctioning off your lights you do not plan on taking when you move or if. 

On anothre note, I am aweful tempted to live in my extended contractors van in the parking lot of walmart. I hate paying rent for 500 sq ft in a crime area with daily notices on my door about stuff happening just outside. Then my folks about their mortgage and owning a house, etc. I would head to a truck shop and wash up and work a good part of the rest of the day.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*



cobb said:


> Man, you seem to have the worse luck with your living arrangements....


You know, this time it is not in any way my fault, or the result of having too many lighting products.
This time, it's simply a case of having really rotten luck. :/


----------



## LowBat (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

You say you may not be able to save everything. Is that because you don't have a place for it after you move, or because you have more stuff then can be hauled down? The reason I ask is I may be able to help move some things for you if I go to Washington in July.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*



LowBat said:


> You say you may not be able to save everything. Is that because you don't have a place for it after you move, or because you have more stuff then can be hauled down? The reason I ask is I may be able to help move some things for you if I go to Washington in July.


I'm pretty sure I'll be able to take everything - everything of importance anyway. There are two desktop computers, one laptop computer, one "all-in-one" computer (a Commodore CBM8032), the ProMetric, a spectrometer (if I still have it at the time), several DMMs, approximately 850 flashlights, lasers, light blubs and other lighting products, ~100 audio CDs, ~12 marquees from coin-op arcade video games, several large JVC ghetto blasters, ~28 glass insulators, a 32" TV, a 13" TV, a couple of laboratory PSUs, two wall clocks, two framed pictures, and various miscellaneous & sundry items (clothes, shoes, prescriptions, discman-type CD player, stuffed Digimon figures, etc.). 

If anything gets left behind, it will be out of forgetfulness, rather than because of insufficient space on the transport vehicle or at the new place.


----------



## TedTheLed (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I hear Seattle is due for a 9 any day now...

and probably a tsunami, like the one that happened about 300 years ago.
evidently the natives up there incorporated the event into their ritual dances for a hundred years -- geoligists found an old forest that was buried with a layer of sand (from the ocean wave) and marsh on top by the earthquake-tsunami..

there's a 300 mile fault up there. 'subversion zone' - just off the coast of Washington...

Craig, feel free to stop by if you're ever in my neck o' the woods, as long as 365 feet above sea level proves to be enough..


----------



## greenLED (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I'm sorry to hear about your roommate and your moving, Craig.

We used an ABF truck to move across the country a couple of years back; it was the cheapest we could find. You'll need help packing and loading the trailer, but I think we can figure something out to help. Depending on your moving date, I may be able to drive up to Seattle and help you pack and stuff, for example.

Let us know if there anything specific you need help with.


----------



## drizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I'm real sorry to hear that you have to move Craig. My best wishes go out to Paul.

From a purely selfish point of view I will miss the possibilty of a Get Together with you in the mix, even if we haven't made one happen yet.

Let me know about helping you move whether it's loading the truck or something else. If I can help I will.


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

850 flashlights? OMG, you did name yourself well, Museum you be. <bowing to the Master> and here I thought I was bad and had more lights than I coudl possibly use, lol.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Amputation *IS* iminent, but it is not absolutely, positively, 100% certain; so if this operation is not done, then I won't have to move.
I should know within the next couple of days.


----------



## TorchMan (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I just said a prayer for Paul that he doesn't need amputation and that his health improves. Also added other CPFers that are in poor health or have suffered losses/hardships.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Prayer just finished for Paul.

You had such a "EFFED" up move not all that long ago that I would HATE to see it happen again!

I'm just a little bit too far away to offer physical help, but you get all the spiritual help I have!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I just got word from Paul's sister that the operation will take place on Thursday 04-20-06.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> I just got word from Paul's sister that the operation will take place on Thursday 04-20-06.


 
I'm sorry to ehar this Craig, both for your sake as well as Paul's.

But the fat lady hasn't sung yet, and there's still a chance that Paul could mend from this. Only time will tell. In the meamtime you're both in my thoughts...
:candle:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I got word a short time ago that Paul is to have his leg cut off *ABOVE* the knee, which removes the possibity of him being fitted with a prosthetic appliance, and makes it a virtual certainty that I'll have to move.  :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I received word (again) that the moving company will be here in late-May (appropximately five weeks from now) to load the moving vehicle; shortly thereafter, I will get on the choo-choo train to go to Sacramento.
So my moving is not just probable, it's a virtual certainty now.
Looks like I'll be without my computer (and away from CPF) for *at least* several days; though I do not know for exactly how long. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Slight change of plans here, related to my transport method and the timeline.
I'll be on a Greyhouind bus, instead of on a choo-choo train.
And I may be leaving as early as May 20.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Damn! I know you lost a lot of stuff when you were forced to move last time.

I sincerely hope you get to take everything this time!

And prayers are sent at least twice a day.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Craig, I know what it's like to have to move on someone else's terms so I feel your pain.
I hope you wind up with a better place there with enough room to spread out and run The Museum as you'd like to.

Please keep us posted on Paul also. :candle:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

How is Paul doing, Craig? Was his surgery today?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Paul is in surgery as of this moment, and isn't expected to be wheeled into recovery until 5:30pm PDT or thereabouts.
I'm in contact with Paul's sister Tina; I'll be calling her at 5:30pm PDT to see how things are going.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

:candle: :candle: :candle:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I received word approximately one hour ago that Paul survived his operation (he got out of the O.R. just before 5:30pm PDT), and is currently in the recovery room.

He doesn't yet know I'll be moving away (I was advised to not tell him until *AFTER* the operation); I'll be telling him either tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Phew! Glad to hear that he survived, Craig. Now I hope he'll survive the news.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

I just got off the telephone with Paul's sister; he is currently in the recovery room; still asleep from the general anesthesia.

She said he'd be in the hospital for approximately four days, then be moved to a rehab facility (an assisted-living environment like a nursing home), and she asked me to wait until Paul was transferred to such a facility before breaking the news to him that I'll be moving out of state.

I asked her to call me when Paul woke up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*

Depending on the kind of anesthesia they used, he could be zonked for at least the next 24 hours.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just changing the thread title...moving is a definite thing now.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Damn. :sigh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

It does suck, but yeah, what can one do... :sigh:

I talked with my aunt this morning, and she needed to know how much stuff I had so that the appropriately-sized moving van would show up. She's been put in charge of that (she's in Federal Way WA.); the other affairs will be handled by my stepmother in California.

Speaking of which, I just got off the telephone with her and she said I should not tell Paul of my iminent move until the end of the first week of May - giving him no less than two week's warning. Paul's sister says I should wait ~4 days from now; so I honestly don't know who is offering the better of the two suggestions. 

Paul's sister took my photograph yesterday so that Paul will have something to remember me by. I guess I'll take a photograph of Paul with me so I'll have something to remember him by too.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

g between this thread and nras thread it totaly bummed me out. man i hope something good happens to ya guys. bad things hapen to good people makes me sad when that happens hang in there craig


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I got off the telphone with the hospital a few moments ago; she said that Paul was awake earlier today, but was sleeping when I called (1:12pm PDT) so I was not able to speak with him.

I asked where his leg was cut off; she said it was above the knee, which would very probably prohibit the use of a prosthetic appliance.
I mean, without a knee, how would he bend his leg?


----------



## Lee1959 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I am not sure of course but I thought they made artifical limbs with joints for this purpose. It takes time to learn how to use them I would assume, but I was pretty sure they were available.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Paul. Let's hope you don't lose any lights _this time!_


----------



## TorchMan (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I'd get second and third opinions on the artificial leg. I can't be certain, but seem to remember seeing commericals feauturing above the knee amputees with artificial limbs. I'm no expert, but I'd try other opinions.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Craig, I vote for giving Paul a little bit of time to recover and collect his senses before you tell him. I think the news could be a little too overwhelming for him right now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

That's what I was planning on - giving Paul at least a couple of weeks before breaking the news to him. :green: :shakehead: :sick2: :shakehead: :green:


----------



## cobb (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Sorry to hear you are going to need to move anyway, but if he survivies the surgery, whats the deal?

Ive know folks to get artifical limbs with joints as pointed out above and worse to worse, he could always use a wheelchair to get around. I knew a guy with no arms who used a motorcycle and played pool. He had artifical ones that strapped on to his back and he used his shoulders to do most of the work. His bike had a gas petal and the brake petal worked both brakes. He just used his shoulders to steer it. 

I am not sure what job he had, but its my experience there are call centers everywhere and they are always hiring. Captical One, Blue Cross BLue Shield, Visa, Travel, etc. I get a few calls a week from capital one to work in their call center in RIchmond.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My housemate has been on disability since 1992, and he has used an electric wheelchair full-time since ~2000; only able (barely at times) to transfer to & from his bed and to & from the toliet.

The serious health problems he had prior to the amputation are congestive heart failure, edema of both legs (at times quite extreme), cellulitis of both legs, and open ulcers on both legs. The visiting nurse came here twice a week to change the dressings on his legs; cleaning & debriding them as necessary.

Having him put all of his weight on one bad leg would not be possible (his pain would escalate to #10 in that leg and his leg may simply not be strong enough to support him), and I cannot lift with enough strength to do him any good. And should he fall to the floor (which has occurred several times in the last year - and he had both legs!), the fire dept. must be called to get him back up, as he is incapable of doing so on his own.

That's why he will very, very likely never be able to come back home, and why I'll have to move. :shakehead:  :shakehead:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Prayers are still coming from my family!

It sounds as though your family are happy you'll be coming, so at least THAT's a good thing!

I still SINCERLY hope you can take whatever you want to keep with you!


----------



## NewBie (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: I *MIGHT* have to move again in early-June... :-(*



TedTheLed said:


> I hear Seattle is due for a 9 any day now...
> 
> and probably a tsunami, like the one that happened about 300 years ago.
> evidently the natives up there incorporated the event into their ritual dances for a hundred years -- geoligists found an old forest that was buried with a layer of sand (from the ocean wave) and marsh on top by the earthquake-tsunami..
> ...




Not that Sacramento is much safer anyhow.

http://www.consrv.ca.gov/index/news/2006 News Releases/NR2006-07_Sacramento_Earthquake_Potential.htm

And many areas in California are a lot more risky.

A historical reference often opens many eyes, only the larger ones are listed, an average of one per year:
http://pasadena.wr.usgs.gov/info/cahist_eqs.html

They are also long overdue for a 8+


----------



## cobb (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Oh, my bad, sorry, I wasnt aware of that. My mom is in a similar situation with my dad and they talk about emergency plans incase something happens to one of them as they help each other in a rural area and only my dad can drive.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got this information a few moments ago:
As of 05-21-06, my new address will be:
*
Craig Johnson
c/o The LED Museum
1090 Lakefront Dr., #618
Sacramento CA. 95831
*
This address will soon be plastered all over the internet, so I do not mind posting it here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in mid-May... :-(*

Latest news...I may be moving even earlier than expected...it could now be as early as 05-15-06.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just got off the telphone with my stepmother Debbie in CA.; my move has now been scheduled to take place on 05-23-06.


----------



## drizzle (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Craig, the offer stands to help you with the move if you need it. I know you have movers coming but if there's something I can do just PM me.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 1, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I have just come to learn that while I am still scheduled to move somewhere between May 20 and May 25, the movers will be here as soon as several days from now to pack up all of my stuff, so I will not be able to update my website for at least two and a half weeks, and my access to CPF will be sporadic at best for at least a week after the movers come, then nothing at all until I am in Sacramento.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 1, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Will you have access to broadband in your new location?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 1, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I don't know for certain, but the probability is very high.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 1, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

That's good. I'd hate to think of you having to do all of your website work over dial-up!


----------



## Arkayne (May 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Tough times T_L_M 

Stay strong and be optimistic. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I published a web page on my site telling visitors that I may lose computer access as early as tomorrow.
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/moving.htm


----------



## Lee1959 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I hope your move goes smooth Craig, and we hope to see you again very soon. If you need storage you could send a couple hundred of those flahslights to me and I will store them for you, free of charge even.  I hope your ex-room mate does as well also.


----------



## greenLED (May 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My advisor will be in town starting May 19 and I won't be able to help, Craig. Sorry.


----------



## cobb (May 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I wished I was closer to you, I have entertained the idea of driving my van down there to Washington to help you move and maybe play with a few lights, not to mention visit California. Its just further than I trust my van to travel. I am sure others here can help you. Worse to worse you just mail your lights off in a box to someone to hold til you get more room. Maybe PODS or a SmartBox will work for you?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Update...the movers called late this afternoon to tell me that they'll be here on 05-11-06 to move my stuff.

Yes, I'm reasonably certain that I'll be able to take *EVERYTHING*, so nothing should get left behind except for possibly my custom-modified Luxeon III royal blue Arc-LS which has gone missing. If that fails to turn up by the 22nd or so - I'll be SOL. :sick2:


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 4, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> My housemate Paul is very probably going to have his right leg amputated. He's already in very poor health, and if he does not survive the operation and goes to heaven, I'll be moving because I do not make enough $$$ to even just pay the rent here - let alone the cable, water, sewer, garbage, natural gas, electricity, etc.
> The rent is $950.00, and I make $501.00 so you can see what could happen here.



Couldn't you start liquidating your LED stuff to generate enough money for living?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Since I operate a flashlight review website - and a fairly large one at that, it would not be appropriate for me to raise capital in that fashion. Money will not be much of a problem anyway - at least not in the short-term (moving/transportation expenses, etc.). One of the companies who advertise on my website (and who pays by the year) had their banner come up for renewal a couple of days ago, and a flashlight manufacturer - who shall, for the time being anyway, remain anonymous - is to send a substantial monetary gift in order to help with my relocation expenses. So again, money really will not be an issue for the forseeable future.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 4, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Have a nice trip Craig.
Try to stay calm. goodluck!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Another item just went into my backpack, to help assure I'll have at least *SOME* internet access as soon as I get to my new digs in Sacramento: 

Toshiba Satellite Pro 460CDT laptop computer
Power supply for above
25 foot telephony cord

I used the laptop today to be certain I could access CPF from it, and I found two Sacramento telephone numbers to input into the dialer that should not be long-distance calls from my new location.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Great. I hope you have a safe trip down there Craig, and I hope your new digs are to your liking. Keep us posted as you're able to!

BTW, how is Paul doing? Has he been informed of the impending move yet?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Thank you very much PW!!! 
I tried to log into my email via webmail client, but I have so far been unsuccessful in figuring out what the password is. The email client and webmail clients on this computer already have the password encoded, but I have no idea of where to look for it.

Paul is doing so-so.
Could be better, but could be a whole lot worse.

His sister Tina told him of my impending move just a bit earlier than was expected or wanted; he was rather urinated to find out that I was moving away, but he's now accepted it. He's been asking me to collect and/or write down the things he wants to take; he's also given me several items that he thinks I could use; they'd otherwise become disposed of once June gets here.

So yeah, all in all, things could be better for both of us, but things could be a whole lot worse too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 8, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Remember, when a window closes, a door opens. I wish this for you _and_ Paul.


----------



## K A (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Thank you very much PW!!!
> I tried to log into my email via webmail client, but I have so far been unsuccessful in figuring out what the password is. The email client and webmail clients on this computer already have the password encoded, but I have no idea of where to look for it.



Craig. If your email program comes up with the password field filled with **** try the program Revalation to see if it can recover the password from the field. It may or may not work.

http://www.snadboy.com/RevelationV2.zip


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I used the program and it came up with the password I thought it was, but that password did not work when I entered it into my laptop. 
Just for kicks, I typed it manually into the webmail on this pee-cee, and it worked properly... :cornfused:

I guess I'll restart that laptop and try again...BBS...nope, that didn't do the trick. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I spent approximately one hour on the telephone with tech support at AT&T Worldnet, and there was no change; he suggested that the copy of IE on that computer may be faulty in some manner, and directed me to call another toll-free number to obtain another copy of AT&T Worldnet and IE on CD-ROM.
So once that gets here, I'll install the new browser and try again.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Well, by approximately 8:00pm PDT tonight, I will lose the use of this computer, but I have already confirmed that I can access CPF via the laptop, so you can't get rid of me quite that easily.


----------



## Frenchyled (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Hope all goes well for you on the Laptop Craig


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Latest news...I will be removing this computer from service somewhat earlier than stated; perhaps within the next several hours.
I have access to CPF and my email on Paul's computer, and I'm also downloading IE6 on my laptop (1:33 remaining as of 12:08pm PDT).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Latest, latest news...I now have webmail access on my laptop, so I'll be able to maintain 100% contact right up until 05-22-06.


----------



## Lee1959 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Thats great to hear Craig, hope your move goes smoothly.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Ok, my computer has officially been taken offline. I connected the cable modem to Paul's computer; which is how I am accessing CPF at this time.


----------



## Sigman (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just watch out for wormholes!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Seems there shoulda been some sort of official ceremony - the throwing of the Big Switch or something like that.

O wait, that's for Sacramento.  :huh:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



Sigman said:


> Just watch out for wormholes!


Wormholes, little rips in the universe, and other assorted temporal anomalies...


----------



## raggie33 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

craig is one of them people i will always like i recall first time i saw his website .i liked him .well craig i am postive everyone feels the same as i do. ya are a a1 guy and we cant wait to ya life gets back to normal


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Ditto to what Raggie posted!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 10, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

LumaDittoes! Craig is good people.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Well, today is "Beezelmon's Big Day" (obscure Digimon reference here) ; the movers will be here in approximately eight hours fifteen minutes to haul my stuff to Sacramento; barring what I'll be taking with me.


----------



## amlim (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

have a safe trip..... let us know when you arrive safely....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Well, the movers should be here in 1 to 3 hours (1:00pm to 3:00pm PDT); I'll be waiting for them with baited breath...


----------



## Empath (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

The best of luck to you, Craig. We'll be waiting with bated breath for you to settle back in, once you get all moved.

_Bated_ : The inhaled state of breathing, before exhaling.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Ok, the movers showed up here at ~1:30pm PDT and finished up at ~3:00pm PDT. Hopefully, I will not find something important or valuable they missed that's too large to take with me. Now that *WOULD* be a urinator -- er -- a pisser. :green: :sick2: :green:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I've got that Willie Nelson song "On the Road Again" running in my head right now...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

What a pisser!!! 
I see my oscilloscope and JVC RC-656JW ghetto blaster got left behind.  :shakehead: 
They're both too large to take with me, so they'll end up in the garbage can (dustbin) after I leave.  :shakehead: 

But they did pick up my prized JVC RC-M70JW ghetto blaster, the ProMetric & its tripod, my argon ion laser, my Dell Dimension 4500 pee-cee, most of what remained of my insulator collection (my former downstairs housemate took most of the more colorful & valuable ones - but not *ALL* of them), and my Larvapad among other things. O, and what I believe is my entire music collection on CD. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I've got that Willie Nelson song "On the Road Again" running in my head right now...


Now *THAT'S* an ear worm if ever I heard one.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

{_imitating Bart Simpson_} HELL DAMN FART!!! CRAP BOOBS CRAP!!! :sick2:  :sick2:
I found at least one green laser pointer, several flashlights (ranging in size from 1xAA cell to 3xD cells), plus the entire contents of a drawer that I specifically asked them to take but which they did not. .

Guess I'll have to get Federal Express on the tephone and have them ship a box to my new address.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Oh geez, Craig. 

I think UPS is a little cheaper than FedEx. Is that an option for you?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 11, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Good luck Craig!

I know them Ghetto Blasters mean a lot to you! I would also THINK an Ocilliscope (sp?) is a rather expensive thing to throw away!!!!

Hang tough dude!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh geez, Craig.
> 
> I think UPS is a little cheaper than FedEx. Is that an option for you?


Only if UPS picks up and accepts cash as payment. The box would be *FAR* too large & heavy for me to bring to the UPS Store only several blocks away from here.

I have since found several other flashlights and my Gerber folding knife (that I use for opening packages), some Star Trek figurines, neon figural light bulbs, and a number of other various & sundry items that need to be sent down south.

Money really is not a big issue here; I could afford to use either shipping service; so long as the cost does not exceed ~$100.00.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh geez, Craig.
> 
> I think UPS is a little cheaper than FedEx. Is that an option for you?


I just called UPS, and you need to have a charge card for them to make a pick up. 
Since I do not have one, I'll see if Federal Express does pick ups without the shipper having to have a charge card.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Latest news...the movers are supposed to be back to pick up the stuff they missed the first time around... :thumbsup:
As soon as they call me on my cellular telephone, I can schedule their return visit.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 12, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Phew! Good news. I hope they get EVERYthing this time!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 12, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I hope they get everything too.
I'd be a bit miffed if they could not take my laser disk drive, but I could live without it. But I'd be significantly more pissed off if my Arc LS with royal blue Luxeon III fails to turn up before my departure.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just checked the map, and Sacramento is within driving distance to Silicon Valley (San Jose). Now I'm jealous! There are great electronics parts stores all over the place there.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I don't have or have access to a car; I don't even have a driver's license (medical reasons), so Silicon Valley will be a bit beyond my reach.
PW, please put your jealosy back in the closet; you will not be needing it here. 

I remember purchasing my very first laser diode in Sacramento (not far from E. Pacific Ave.) in the late-1970s; if I remember correctly, I promptly blew it up. :sick2:

Sacramento is also where I purchased my first LED that would have qualified as "high brightness". It was a red LED that Radio Shack later sold as the ER-300; red with an intensity of 300mcd, purchased in 1984.

From my website, comes the following quote:

"While looking for a Fairchild FLV-104 in northern California, I stumbled across the office of an LED manufacturer and started poking around & asking people. One of the engineers came out with a small plastic baggie, and said 'We don't know where you can find the FLV-104, but you might not want one anymore when you see _THIS_'. He handed me a baggie with a single LED in it."






This was one of the first LEDs that could do this: project a highly visible, fairly narrow red beam that could easily be seen across a whole room if it was dark.

The chemistry of this new LED was GaAlAs - gallium aluminum arsenide - and it was the first LED built onto a mostly transparent
substrate which helps greatly with increasing the brightness. The peak wavelength is 660nm (according to the package), which appears as a pure red color.





Here is a package with an ER-300 LED in it, as Radio Shack sold them in the middle 1980s.
This package is marked as 99 cents, so it probably came a couple of years or so after the ER-300 first came out.

The back of the package reads, in part:

_The ER-300 represents a true breakthrough in brightness levels
achieved by using Gallium Aluminum Arsenide LED technology.
It is many times brighter than ordinary LEDs, yet still runs cool._


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I also blew up my very first laser diode only 10 minutes after unpacking it and playing with it. Those were pretty expensive when they first came out, so I was pretty upset with myself when it blew out! I think I got it from Meredith Instruments in AZ via snail-mail.

I remember those early LEDs. I found some of the early commercial ones with the black base and translucent, heavily frosted upper bodies. They made a very dim red glow, but it was just fascinating to see one in operation, knowing that there was a _diode_ inside and not a filament! I also remember feeling frustrated that I couldn't get a good look at the actual die because of the diffused body that it was molded into.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

The movers swhould be here any time now to collect the things they missed on the 11th.
I still haven't found my royal blue Arc LS, but I still have ~10 days for it to turn up. :thumbsup:

PW, I'll respond to your post shortly...the movers are here now.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I also blew up my very first laser diode only 10 minutes after unpacking it and playing with it. Those were pretty expensive when they first came out, so I was pretty upset with myself when it blew out! I think I got it from Meredith Instruments in AZ via snail-mail.


Phew!!! I don't feel so badly now. 
I think the laser diode I had was a stud-type model rated at 10W CW somewhere in the IR region of the spectrum. It was colored gold. And I think I paid ~$20.00 for it - a lot of money for an early teenaged child at the time.





PhotonWrangler said:


> I remember those early LEDs. I found some of the early commercial ones with the black base and translucent, heavily frosted upper bodies. They made a very dim red glow, but it was just fascinating to see one in operation, knowing that there was a _diode_ inside and not a filament! I also remember feeling frustrated that I couldn't get a good look at the actual die because of the diffused body that it was molded into.


I have some LEDs just like the ones you described.
Sure they are dim, but it sure was cool (or "kool" or "kewl") to see a device emitting light without a hot piece of metal.   
Back in the mid-1970s, I got my hands on a water-clear bodied red LED that would emit a small but visible amount of *WHITE* light when connected backward to the terminals of a 9 volt transistor radio battery.

O those were the good old days...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 13, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just a heads-up here...I'm now packing up some of Paul's computer stuff, so I may not be as available as usual for the immediate future (the next several hours at minimum).


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Well it's official now...I'm in full countdown mode - the days I have left in Seattle I can count on my fingers - no toes needed.
Looks like anywhere between 7 and 10 days now.

My Arc LS with royal blue Luxeon III driven at 667mA still hasn't turned up, but I've got no less than a week to find it as of this writing.


----------



## Empath (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Could your royal blue Arc LS have been in the items already moved by the movers?


----------



## Brighteyez (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

If you had access to a car that got 25MPG on the freeway, it would still be 8 gallons of gas, it's not that close. Figure roughly 100 miles in each direction depending upon your start and end points (both cities are spread out over a great deal of land.)

But Sacramento isn't exactly some hick town in the middle of the central valley, it is the capital of the state, with a guvernator, Hummers, and all that neat stuff. And more importantly there's also a Fry's store in Sacramento in addition to Radio Shacks, and some electronics stores. I'm not sure why people think Silicon Valley would be a place where electronic parts are more plentiful, it's about the same with the exception of a couple of electronics scavengers, but those stores exists elsewhere as well. Including two more Fry's stores before you reach the Silicon Valley from Sacramento.

The stuff that's plentiful in the Silicon Valley are cars/traffic, people, and $750K homes (little shacks), office buildings, and shopping malls. There aren't that much in stores that you won't find elsewhere these days. 



The_LED_Museum said:


> I don't have or have access to a car; I don't even have a driver's license (medical reasons), so Silicon Valley will be a bit beyond my reach.
> PW, please put your jealosy back in the closet; you will not be needing it here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



Empath said:


> Could your royal blue Arc LS have been in the items already moved by the movers?


This flashlight has been MIA for *_AT LEAST_* seven months; so it is quite unlikely it is in any of the boxes taken by the moverz. :sick2: :green: :sick2:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Oh yeah, The Govahnatah... I forgot about that. 
I'm sure that Craig can't wait to meet him.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 15, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

The BEST vibes I can conjure up are coming at you Craig!


----------



## yuandrew (May 16, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Best Wishes


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just another "countdown" update here...I'll be leaving Seattle in 5 to 8 more days; and I'm expected to be without internet access for at least one day.

My royal blue Arc LS w/Luxeon III LED driven at 667mA still has not surfaced...but there is still an admittedly slight chance it is in one of the boxes the moverz picked up on 05-11-06.

There's a greater chance that my former downstairs housemate who sold most of what was left of my insulater collection made off with it...one of Paul's friends came by yesterday to pick up a very large set of speakers and a subwoofer. Not only was the subwoofer gone, but one of the speaker cabinets was actually missing the speakers themselves!! :sick2:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> There's a greater chance that my former downstairs housemate who sold most of what was left of my insulater collection made off with it...one of Paul's friends came by yesterday to pick up a very large set of speakers and a subwoofer. Not only was the subwoofer gone, but one of the speaker cabinets was actually missing the speakers themselves!! :sick2:



Good grief! Sounds like it's the right time for a fresh start, Craig. Perhaps the stars are aligning to make this happen.


----------



## watt4 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

don't forget to forward the mail and other deliveries.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



watt4 said:


> don't forget to forward the mail and other deliveries.


I already filled out one of those "Change of Address" thingies at the post office (change of address to be effective 05-22-06), sent email to most flashlight manufacturers & retailers in my email address book, and changed the address on ~1,097 pages of my website; so I think everything's pretty well taken care of.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> ...and changed the address on ~1,097 pages of my website...



I hope that was a global search and replace! oo:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I did use such a program, but I had about a dozen subdirectories to do, so it still ended up taking several hours from start to finish.

I was able to download and upload approximately 75% of the content over broadband, but everything on an AT&T server had to be transferred via dial-up.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My departure date & time has now been confirmed:

I leave my home in Seattle at 3:00pm PDT on 05-26-06.
I arrive in Sacramento at 10:05am PDT on 05-27-06.

I have requested that I have a telephone line installed in my new place before my arrival, so I can plug the laptop into it as soon as I arrive. That means I will be without access for less than a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

While looking for my royal blue Arc LS, I found another box that the movers forgot; even I forgot it. But it is small enough that I can take it to the UPS Store by myself to ship it.

Still no Arc LS though.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 18, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Best of wishes on finding the Arc...

But I can't get fuzzy over Royal Blue!!!

I wish you (and pray for you) to have the very best of luck!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 18, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

That flashlight isn't terribly useful as a *LIGHT SOURCE*, but it is very cool (or "kool" or "kewl") to just shine around in the dark to see what fluoresces under its ~444nm deep blue radiation.
And I do want to perform a spectrographic analysis of it when I reach Sacramento. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My SureFire U2 is now MIA. 
I looked for it after my Proton got nocked off the night table earlier this morning, and the U2 was simply not to be found. I quickly located the Proton with the aid of my Arc LS prototype (which I rather quickly returned to a zippered pocket on my backpack), but the SureFire U2 continues to elude me. :shakehead:
Shame too; I rather liked that flashlight.  :shakehead:


----------



## Lee1959 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

It is amazing how things can just "disappear". One sometimes might suspect a playful entity, lol. Sometimes that is not a joke, lol. 

One night when my wife was in Florida a number of years ago and called me one night while I was doing dishes. I talked to her for a bit, and then hung up, and low and behold the dishcloth had disappeared while I was standing there!!! It really freaked me out a bit, especially since I was watching Amnityville Horror, a not so real spooky movie but one in which things tended to disappear, giving me the idea of the spook, lol. 

I did find it 3 days later when I got a glass out to drink, it seems I was washing it when she called and simply left it sticking inside the glass. And put them away without drying the next morning. lol.


----------



## cobb (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I normally find stuff when I quit looking for it.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

GEEZ Craig! This is getting ridiculous!

I sure hope and pray that where you are going to live will be less problematic than where you live now!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just a FYI...I'm using the laptop that *snakebite* sent me in late-2002 while I was at the First Hill Care Center recovering from (crash course in) brain surgery. If I didn't have this laptop, I'd be totally without a computer as of mid-morning yesterday; when Paul's sisters and one of their friends (four people total) came and got all of his computers and other items.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

GOOD NEWS!!!   :thumbsup:  
The people who came yesterday to get Paul's stuff found my U2, and I should have it back as early as this Tuesday!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie33 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

craig i think ya will love ya new house .im glad ya found ya u2 i lose stuff a lot so every day ill try to find something i lost


----------



## cobb (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

FYI, your led website is mentioned on the make website on the front page.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



cobb said:


> FYI, your led website is mentioned on the make website on the front page.


:cornfused: *make website*? :cornfused:
If you don't mind, a URL would be nice to have. :thanks:


----------



## cobb (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

You have no idea what I am talking about??? Make Magazine, the magazine for folks who make stuff.

http://www.makezine.com/ scroll down a page or two depending on your screen resolution.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Thank you Cobb!!! :bow:
I added the link to both the main page and the entry itself to my website. :thanks:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just got some bad news...Paul was moved back to the ICU of Swedish Hospital early this morning (~3:00am PDT), is on a ventilator, and appears to be circling the drain - we could lose him at any time now.  :shakehead: 

Apparently, he developed a systemic infection originating from the amputation site, and his body simply cannot handle the infective load.


----------



## geepondy (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I'm sorry to hear that about Paul, Craig. I hope he pulls thru.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I am so sorry to hear this, Craig. I hope his immune system is able to rally and fight off the infection.:candle:


----------



## raggie33 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

i have no words sorry craig


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 21, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

More news about Paul: He also has pneumonia, brought on by being bedridden for too long. I believe that's the primary reason for the ventilator.

Thank you all for the well-wishes on his recovery. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blindspot (May 22, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Best of luck in your move, and best wishes for Paul's recovery.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 22, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got off the telephone with the nurse in the ICU ward at Swedish Hospital; she told me that Paul's condition has not changed much in the last 21 hours or so. He is still on a ventilator, and is still listed in critical condition. They were just preparing to administer another IV when I called.


----------



## cobb (May 22, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

It aint over til its over. My mom was moved quite a bit from a nursing home to a few hospitals and even while in the hospital to various depts to make sure her needs are met. The strangest place Ive been was the NVICU, its a step up from the regular ICU and gen pop. 

Shes now walking and feeding herself, had a slipped verbrate removed from her neck and her head reattached from arthridas. 

She cant move her neck at all, but shes way better than before. She had to be feed and was on a vent and had to have help with everything. Her bed was outfitted with all types of gizmos and at ome time she couldnt speak, so we would have her squeeze our hand to say yes. Even then it would set of quite a few alarms and 5-6 people would rush in to see what was going on. 

You friend needs to learn to cough, cough hard and get someone, anyone to suck the crap out of his throat rather he likes it or not every half hour.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 22, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got off the telephone with the nurse in the ICU ward at Swedish Hospital; she told me that there was no change in Paul's condition, but he was moved to a different room; possibly one across from the nurse's station.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 22, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Sending positive, healing vibes towards Seattle.... :candle:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got off the telephone with the nurse in the ICU ward at Swedish Hospital; she told me that Paul's condition has been upgraded from critical to stable; his blood pressure can now maintain itself without external aid.










He is still using a ventilator.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

*GOOD NEWS!!!*
My SureFire U2 is now back in my custody, so I will *NOT* have to add that dreadful






icon to its listing on my website!!!


----------



## cobb (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Good news on your light and your friend. 

Like I said, I wouldnt sweat it til the end. Putting him in a different room is great, he will get more attention, care and see other specialists on a routine bases. In gen pop you dont get the attention you really need.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Encouraging news about Paul, and good news on the flashlight also!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I was pleased as punch when I called the ICU about Paul!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

As of ~6:15pm PDT, Paul's condition has not changed since I called the ICU at 11:05am PDT today.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 23, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

BTW I haven't heard the phrase "pleased as punch" since Hubert Humphrey was in office.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 24, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

As of ~12:10pm PDT, Paul's condition has not changed much since I called the ICU at ~6:15pm PDT yesterday. The nurse told me his renal function has improved, but that he's still under sedation and using a ventilator.


----------



## cobb (May 24, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I wouldnt worry too much. My mom was left under for 2 days and she spent 9 months in the hospital in all. I

On another note, think Aerial Sharon is in an artifical coma for several months now to help him recover from his stroke.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 24, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

As of 6:01pm PDT, Paul's condition has not changed.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Today will be my last *FULL* day here in Seattle.
My last posting on CPF from Seattle will be very late tomorrow morning; early-afternoon at latest.


----------



## sunspot (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Best of luck to you on your move and I hope Paul's condition improves.


----------



## WildRice (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Craig, just remember that everything happens a certain way for a reason. Change can be good, and invigorating. BEST of luck to you, and prayers to Paul.

Jeff


----------



## Solomon MK2 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Craig,

Are you harrassing the nursing staff at the hospital again?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

If you can call telephoning the ICU nurse twice a day (12:00pm & 6:00pm PDT) "harassment", then yes, I plead guilty.


----------



## kelmo (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Midtown Sacramento is nice! I used to live on the corner of 25 & P streets. It gets hot though. 

Welcome to the "Big Sac," part time home of the Governater.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

There has been little change since I called the ICU at 6:01pm PDT yesterday. They are thinking of weaning him off the ventilator, and he still has diahrrea - his toliet muscle is going to be rather sore when he wakes up. :shakehead:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got off the telphone with the ICU nurse, and Paul is no longer using the ventilator!!!


----------



## raggie33 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

awesume news craig


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 25, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Whoo hoo!!! Great news, Craig! :twothumbs I hope he continues on the mend.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

That is indeed fantastic news!!!   
My last post from Seattle will be just after 12:00 noon PDT tomorrow (05-26-06) regarding Paul's status; my first post from Sacramento will *PROBABLY* be early-Saturday afternoon PDT (05-27-06) in this thread on the same subject.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I'm up earlier than usual today...the furnace is busted, and I was colder than **** so I set the computer up here in the kitchen and used one of Paul's methods for obtaining heat - opened the oven door, and set the oven to "bake".
Yes, I checked the basement for the odour of gas, and none was detected.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I just got off the telphone with the ICU nurse (10:59am PDT), and Paul's condition is continuing to improve; he's sitting up in bed drinking a milkshake, and asking for his eyeglasses - a very good sign indeed!!!












This will probably be my last update from Seattle WA. USA; as I am leaving for my new home in Sacramento CA. USA in just several hours. The telephone company already disconnected my phone (they weren't supposed to do that until after 3:00pm PDT today), so I'm connected via Paul's telephone line.


----------



## ACMarina (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

See ya on the flipside, Craig!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> I just got off the telphone with the ICU nurse (10:59am PDT), and Paul's condition is continuing to improve; he's sitting up in bed drinking a milkshake, and asking for his eyeglasses - a very good sign indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hooray!!! Wow, what a difference from a few days ago! Hopefully they have the pneumonia and/or sepsis under control.



The_LED_Museum said:


> This will probably be my last update from Seattle WA. USA; as I am leaving for my new home in Sacramento CA. USA in just several hours. The telephone company already disconnected my phone (they weren't supposed to do that until after 3:00pm PDT today), so I'm connected via Paul's telephone line.


 
Good luck Craig! I hope you have a safe trip and that your new digs are to your liking.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just letting everybody know I arrived in Sacramento at ~10:40am PDT today. I do not have internet access yet; I'm using my stepmother's computer to type this - I could be without access (dial-up or broadband) for as long as one week; so if you don't hear from me this upcoming week, don't worry.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

will keep a look out for any ICBMs headed your way..

..hold on -- I think I detect an incoming at this very moment--

oh.. :toilet: wrong kind..nevermind..

just a second, possible second ICBM siting -- 

 

wow ICBM! did you see that bm?

...he he... good luck in your new digs!


----------



## TedTheLed (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

hey and not a minute too soon! --


A magnitude 4.8 earthquake OFF THE COAST OF OREGON has occurred at:
43.82N 128.07W Depth 10km Sat May 27 21:50:49 2006 UTC

Time: Universal Time 
Pacific Daylight Time (PDT) Sat May 27 14:50:49 2006

Location with respect to nearby cities:
315 km (195 miles) W of Coos Bay, Oregon
335 km (205 miles) WSW of Newport, Oregon
365 km (225 miles) WNW of Brookings, Oregon
420 km (260 miles) WSW of SALEM, Oregon


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I think that was the shift in pressure on the land from Craig moving all of his flashlights. :huh:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*



The_LED_Museum said:


> Just letting everybody know I arrived in Sacramento at ~10:40am PDT today. I do not have internet access yet; I'm using my stepmother's computer to type this - I could be without access (dial-up or broadband) for as long as one week; so if you don't hear from me this upcoming week, don't worry.



Yay! Glad to see that you've arrived there safely. I'm sure you've got piles of boxes to sort through now.


----------



## watt4 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

get a free netzero dialup account as a backup and for temp access

http://www.netzero.net/


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 29, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

There are no telephone jacks installed here yet, so no provider will do me any good until the phone lines get put in.

I'm posting this from my stepmother's house across town; I still expect to have no regular access until as late as the end of this week.

Re: boxes to sort through: My stuff from Seattle has yet to show up here, but should show up sometime this week.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 29, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Still saying prayers for ya Craig!

What does the place look like? Got enough room? Good wheelchair access? Good view?

Do you have at least one Ghetto Blaster to keep you entertained???


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

I wish I lived out there, Craig. I'd run 'ya more jacks than you knew what to do with, and they'd all be up to Cat-5e or Cat-6 specs. Once the phone guy showed up to bring in the outside pairs, he'd be impressed.


----------



## SRMC (May 29, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Well, you got to Sacramento just in time for the Jazz Jubilee. I hope you were able go enjoy some of the bands in Old Sacramento.

SRMC


----------



## AlexGT (May 30, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Best of luck in your new home! 

AlexGT


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Just letting everybody know that I now have at least limited (dial-up) access via my laptop computer!!!
My desktop pee-cee and the majority of my other belongings are still en route, and should arrive by 06-06-06.

UPDATE 05-30-06: I received the one box I shipped via UPS the day before leaving. Missing are my new Photon X-Light Micro with Photon Freedom driver, and my cigerette lighters with yellow LED and orange LED flashlights built in. I still have the red, green, and blue ones. I know with absolute, positive, 100% certainty that I packed these items into this box the day before I shipped out of Seattle, so I do not know what happened to them. I searched the box quite thoroughly, three times I might add too, and still no dice. :sick2: :shakehead: :sick2:

I got my keys & remote entry device (turns out this is a gated community; the remote is necessary for opening the exterior gate) today, and the first thing I did was to check the mail for the first time at my new home. I got two things (a Korn CD I had purchased on Ebay shortly before leaving Seattle and my birth certificate from Alaska - necessary for me to get a California ID), and my stepsister (whom I share this apartment home with) also received two things - a piece of garbage mail from Comcast and a rather thick magazine called "In Style".

UPDATE 06-01-06: This move places me approximately 855 miles south of my former location. The mileage between the two bus stations is 839 miles (according to the Greyhound ticket); the extra is the approximate distance between my former & present homes and the bus depots in Seattle & Sacramento.

I was visited personally by a CPFer who gave me a 48-pack of alkaline AA cells; I showed him my Arc LS prototype, my yellow DPSS laser, and my blue DPSS laser while he was here. :thumbsup:


----------



## chimo (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Welcome back!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Welcome back Craig! I'm sorry to hear that some things turned up missing in traqnsit (maybe former TSA workers at the post office?) but I'm happy to see that you're back online, even if it's only with dialup for now.'


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

Awesome!! And don't get too wrapped up in that "in Style" magazine, it's TROUBLE


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

So what about my earlier questions? View? Room? Access?

Welcome back!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

My view is nothing to write home about...o wait, I *AM* home. 
It consists of several other two- and three-story complexes designed to look like homes. There's a grassy courtyard with some deciduous trees in it. There is no place here to use as an outdoor laser test facility; but I did not have that in Seattle either.

From what I am able to determine, I *may* have sufficient space here to set up the second computer (necessary for running battery discharge analyses and the ProMetric beam profile analyser); perhaps even the ProMetric itself too.

Access...to what are you referring?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

The ability to get in, out and around in your wheelchair is what I was refering to.

You are one of the really good guys around here! It helps me to know!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

So far, I have had no troubles or obstacles at all with regards to wheelchair access; but I have not yet left the complex - the electric wheelchair I use now only goes less than one mile on a full battery charge. The replacement will not be here until 06-06-06 or 06-07-06 at the latest.

Thank you very much for your compliments re: "_You are one of the really good guys around here!_"; that was very kind of you!!! :twothumbs:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

It's currently clear and 93°F (33.9°C) here - and it's only early-June. 
Even right after a shower, it's too warm. :sick2:
O well, just one of the things I'll have to get used to living here I guess. 

Right now, it's 66°F (18.9°C) in Seattle where I spent the last 22 years, and 50°F (10°C) in Juneau where I grew up.


----------



## Radio (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: I *WILL* have to move again in late-May... :-(*

You should cnange the title now to "All moved In" LOL. Glad to hear you are settling in and all is well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

You know, you're absolutely correct...I think I'll do that now!!! :thanks:


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

welcome to California,  dude ! 

drop on in if you're ever cruisin' the coast highway Ventura-way.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

I do not own or have access to a vehicle, nor do I have a driver's license, but thank you for the invitation in any case.  :thanks:


----------



## cobb (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Oh come on, of all the members here, I think Craig is the one everyone should visit. Man, wished he moved to the east coast or I lived in the West coast. Maybe if I plan a trip to a light thing, visit Darell or something I could swing by?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

I think the west coast CPFers should set up a housewarming (house_lighting_) party at Craig's place!


----------



## geepondy (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Craig, you do have AC in your bedroom?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Hi Craig...

Sorry I haven`t posted here sooner. Along with the rest of the CPF, I wish you well.

Did you find your Royal Blue Arc LS yet? Please let me know. ( I`ll send the Royal Blue Arc LS Cavalry to the rescue if you don`t find it.)

Take care, my friend.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

What sort of humidity does Sacramento get?

Because we have had high 80's-low 90's at about 85% humidity and I'm nearly ready to melt!

Glad you are getting settled! Hope you find everything! Wonder if some day I'll get to go to CA and meet you in person?


----------



## geepondy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

From all I have read I think I'd much rather live in Seattle then Sacramento.

Actually though I just looked in the weather channel Sacramento averages and although the average July high temp is 94 the low is 61 which is indeed a bit cooler then the average July low of the northeast area I live in. Sacramento January average high of 55 and low of 41 is not too shabby as the low is considerably warmer then the average high of where I live. I bet I could still do my summer activities in the winter there that I do here now in the summer such as running and bicycling.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

welcome to California.


----------



## magic79 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Hi Craig

I'm kinda the reverse move of yours. I lived in Sacramento (Rocklin) for 14 years before moving to Washington.

I have to say I like a lot of things about Washington better, but I really did like the Sacto area. I think you will too. (I didn't care for 107 degree days in the summer though)

One place you must check out (and I think it's on a bus line) is HSC Electronics off Madison. They have L O T S of goodies at "scrap" prices. You never know what you will find there.

Good luck and enjoy your new home!

Mark


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



PhotonWrangler said:


> I think the west coast CPFers should set up a housewarming (house_lighting_) party at Craig's place!


Although I would really appreciate this, my stepsister (whom I share the apartment home with) would not. When I had a visit from a CPFer the other day, she was rather urinated that I let him in; and when he left, she let me know in no uncertain terms that future visits from anybody I've never met in person take place outside on the front porch. :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



Carpe Diem said:


> Hi Craig...
> 
> Did you find your Royal Blue Arc LS yet? Please let me know. ( I`ll send the Royal Blue Arc LS Cavalry to the rescue if you don`t find it.)...


The royal blue Arc LS never did turn up before I left Seattle...so I was kind of in a pissy mood when I boarded the bus...but I did place a "WTB" post in the appropriate forum here on CPF...maybe I'll get lucky and somebody else has one that they'd be willing to let go.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



geepondy said:


> Craig, you do have AC in your bedroom?


Yes, I do have AC in my room, but the unit as a whole is not functioning properly, so my stepsister is going to call maintenance first thing tomorrow about getting it repaired.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

The bathroom here is windowless, so I can once again do brightness comparisons with various pairs of flashlights.

I will have to get my hands on a tripod however (for doing shots of LED lanterns), as the distance between the bathtub and vanity is too great and would not place the camera at an optimum angle to shoot a photograph of the bathtub without also getting the lantern in the frame - not what I'd desire for this type of photograph.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Craig, we look forward to your first review from your new place. Do you by any chance have access to a back yard or other means this time, to do outdoor shots?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

This is a gated apartment community, so I have absolutely no back yard or other outdoor area with which to use for beam photographs, sorry about that.


----------



## dwminer (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Best of luck Craig.
Dave


----------



## Scythe_rr (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

I hope everything goes OK for you mate.
Love the website.

Scythe


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

My stuff from Seattle is now scheduled to be here between 9:00am and 10:00am PDT tomorrow (06-07-06). I'm still using dial-up, as I need to wait for my desktop pee-cee to get here so I can whip the cover off and see what kind of free slots it has so I can buy one of those cordless network cards for it, along with a two port network router so I can share the existing cable modem.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

The LED Museum goes broadband wireless. Woo hoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

THE BRITISH ARE...o wait...*THE MOVERS ARE HERE!!! THE MOVERS ARE HERE!!! THE MOVERS ARE HERE!!! *


----------



## Sigman (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Having been in the military for "a few years" - I certainly know what it's like to receive your "life" that's been packed up in boxes and sent off to the new world!

Glad your stuff has arrived!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> What sort of humidity does Sacramento get?
> 
> Because we have had high 80's-low 90's at about 85% humidity and I'm nearly ready to melt!
> 
> Glad you are getting settled! Hope you find everything! Wonder if some day I'll get to go to CA and meet you in person?



Where I live is 35 miles south of Sacramento and in the same Big Valley. It gets fairly hot in the summer, 100 to 105 degrees, but you’ll see people do not mind the heat. The activity is normal. There is no humidity in the summer and no snow in the winter.

The flatlands are flat and you can barely see the mountains with snow, to the east. Craig, I would suggest you check out the American River at Richards Blvd, next to I-5. There is a very nice beach there. That would be just north of Old Sacramento, near I street. I think you will like the Railroad Museum at Old Sacramento. Craig, prepare to be spoiled.

Welcome to the Big Valley.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Well, I'm going to go offline here for a short time; I need to connect my desktop pee-cee to see that nothing is broken...several other things are. :sick2: :green: :sick2:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Ok, the computer seems fine, except that the mouse buttons do not function.
The mouse I normally use has not yet been found, so I used a serial mouse that has never been used before - it's a pretty good bet the other mouse will work just fine.

O, and the volume knob on the keyboard is missing, but I can easily adjust the volume from the speakers and from the Windows desktop.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Ok, I just connected my argon ion laser (to operate it for two hours to bring the tube pressure down), and it only cycled a couple of times before beginning to lase in CW mode!!! :thumbsup:
This is rather unexpected good behaviour of the unit, considering it has not been energised at all since October 2004.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Sweet Craig!!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

VERY glad to hear that things are getting a little bit normal!!!

CPF without Craig is like Playboy Joe without Blue Bell!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

I got my desktop pee-cee working properly last night after I found the correct mouse for it; I connected the sound system (subwoofer and two satellite speakers) this morning.

Early bird gets the gagh.  (obscure Star Trek reference there - gagh is Klingon worms)

Next on the list...finding the USB cable for my camera and setting the spectrometer up so I can get my evaluation of the LRI Proton out the door. :thumbsup:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Once I find my original or make a new test target so I can fire jacketed streams of positrons & antiprotons at it...er...uh...SHINE FLASHLIGHTS AT IT , I'll be able to finish my first evaluation here at my new home in Sactown. :thumbsup:

I already took and published spectra of both the red & white LEDs in the Proton.
Guess I'd better go post those here on CPF.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Ok, just got the cordless network installed, so I am now officially on broadband!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



The_LED_Museum said:


> ....so I can fire jacketed streams of positrons & antiprotons at it...


 
Gonna remember that phrase...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *



PhotonWrangler said:


> Gonna remember that phrase...


I got that from the Star Trek:TNG episode called "The Survivors".


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

*Houston, we have a problem.*

For some reason, I can no longer access my FTP server (on any AT&T subdomain) on this computer, even on dial-up, and after rebooting too. :shakehead:

The update to my website I made a short time ago regarding the iminent arrival of mid-1960s Monsanto LEDs was done on my laptop.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Check the settings on the wireless router and see if it's blocking FTP port #21. Not sure why it wouldn't work on dialup though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

I have come up with a rather clumsy workaround: if I disable the network, I can FTP to my AT&T accounts via dial-up; then reenable the network when I'm finished.
So at least I can keep my website updated. 
Sure it's messy, but it *DOES* work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Ahh, that's one of those stupid Windows annoyances. I remember stumbling across that issue myself and had to do the same thing to get the system to ignore the broadband connection and use dialup instead.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Well, the workaround really does work...I added a new evaluation to my website earlier this morning, and went right back to broadband. :thumbsup:


----------



## Navck (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Welcome to California. Hope the weather in Sacrmento isn't bothering you badly, because its only 70F in the area I live. (My house = 5 minute drive away from the Pacific)


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Very bad news here...Paul died 06-16-06; the doctors say it was due to kidney failure.  :shakehead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

My condolances Craig, I'm very sorry for you and his family.


----------



## Sigman (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Craig, I'm so sorry to hear that! I like to believe he's in a better place without the suffering now. 

Positive thoughts & prayers sent to family & friends for sure!

My only "decent" green laser will be taken out of the safe as soon as I post this and aimed above...done!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: All moved in!!! *

Thank you guys for your condolences...I too believe he's in a better place now with no more pain or suffering.
Prayers for Paul to whichever deity you believe in.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

Just changing thread title.


----------



## jtice (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Craig


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 22, 2006)

Deepest condolences for your loss. It's a difficult time and there are no words that can soothe the feelings of sadness and emptiness when one loses a friend or loved one. Time will help to refresh the memories of the time that you spent together and Paul will continue to live on in those memories.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear about Paul... :candle:
Will be shining a green LED for him today.


----------



## underdust (Jun 22, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss. :candle:


----------



## cy (Jun 22, 2006)

sorry for your loss...


----------



## LifeNRA (Jun 22, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lee1959 (Jun 22, 2006)

My condolences to you on the loss of your friend, the only good thing is he is no longer suffering.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 22, 2006)

sorry to hear of ur loss


----------



## TorchMan (Jun 22, 2006)

Condolences on the loss of Paul.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 22, 2006)

Pretty much ditto what they all said.

Will say a prayer tonight.

Will also shine my M*g85 towards heaven later when it gets dark.


----------



## Fat_Tony (Jun 22, 2006)

You have my deepest sympathies and condolences, as well.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear the sad news Craig. I'll shine something bright towards the heavens tonight for Paul.
:candle:


----------



## AFAustin (Jun 22, 2006)

My sympathies, also, Craig. And a prayer for Paul.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you all for your very kind wishes!!! 
I'll shine my blue and yellow DPSS lasers upward tonight, so that Paul's soul can find its way to StoVoKor.

("StoVoKor" is Klingon heaven - gotta have some humour here or else I'd just fall apart).


----------



## tvodrd (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd fire-up the tank light if I could. Condolances. 

Larry


----------



## geepondy (Jun 22, 2006)

Craig, I'm sorry too. Hopefully you'll find some new friends in Sacramento to ride your rascal with. I hope Paul is in a good place.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi Craig...

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Marlite (Jun 22, 2006)

Craig 

You have suffered the great loss, of a beloved friend. We share your bereavement. Your previous posts have shown you are the Ultimate Survivor and your Led Museum work is an inspirational, educational work in progress. 

Best of luck in your new digs, Marlite


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

As I said I would do yesterday, I shined my yellow DPSS and blue DPSS lasers upward after dark last night (~9:30pm PDT), so Paul's soul could find its way to heaven.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

I just spoke with one of Paul's friends in Indiana, and he knows about as much as I do, which is to say, very little. :green:


----------



## Sixpointone (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Craig,

I wish I knew exactly what to say, but I do not.

Please know your friend Paul, his Family, Friends and Loved Ones, are all in my prayers!

All My Best,
John


----------



## geepondy (Jun 23, 2006)

Craig, how old was Paul? From pictures, he looked quite a bit older then you.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 23, 2006)

I too followed up on what I said I'd do. 

The M*g85 was shined upwards for a few minutes. It stunned a few moths too...

It was also mentioned in prayer.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 23, 2006)

geepondy said:


> Craig, how old was Paul? From pictures, he looked quite a bit older then you.


Paul was 64.
His birthday was on March 10.


----------



## jb1219 (Jun 24, 2006)

Graig
My condolences and sympathies to you. I don't know you, but I just read this thread...and I'm very sad for you. Be strong!

jb


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 24, 2006)

532nm collimated photonic stream sent skywards for Paul...


----------



## Argetni (Jun 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## amlim (Jun 25, 2006)

sorry to hear about paul...


----------



## Ledean (Jun 25, 2006)

Craig,
My condolences ..


----------



## jayflash (Jun 25, 2006)

Craig, thanks for being here for us. It's too bad most of us can't be there for you. What a difficult time this must be with losing Paul, your numerous apartment changes and financial problems. I hope your luck cycle swings to the positive very soon.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank you *ALL* for the well-wishes and condolences!!! :thumbsup:
I realise that probably sounded like a cliche, but I can assure you with absolute, positive, 100% certainty that it is not.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Jun 26, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about the loss of Paul, and also send my condolences. At least, as mentioned before, he isn't suffering. (grabs X5UV, A2 and U2, sets U2 to brightest level, and shines them to the heavens)

OMG.. my eyes are actually tearing up!... :mecry:


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 26, 2006)

God bless.


----------



## Erasmus (Jun 26, 2006)

Craig, my condolences. I pray for you and your buddy.


----------



## daloosh (Jun 26, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss, R.I.P. Paul.

daloosh


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, today marks my first *FULL* month in Sacramento.

The only thing that's come up missing (besides the insulators and the 3W Arc LS royal blue flashlight modification - both of which I have already mentioned) is my Mid-Eastern programmable variable voltage, current clamping laboratory power supply.

A couple of days ago marked the first minor milestone: when The Price is Right came on at 10:00am, I *did not* automatically reach for my telephone to remind Paul the show was about to start and that he should tune his TV to channel 7.
I had been doing that since Paul went to the hospital in mid-April.


----------



## HarryN (Jun 28, 2006)

Hang in there Craig.


----------



## Santelmo (Jun 28, 2006)

Damn, having read some parts of this thread, I feel my eyes welling up. . . 

I do wish you the best of what you have now and my deepest condolences as well for your friend.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2006)

I have decided to publish a web page to memorialise Paul.
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/memorial.htm
I gave the URL to his sister Tina, and also added it as the first link on my vector page.


----------



## LifeNRA (Aug 23, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I have decided to publish a web page to memorialise Paul.
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/memorial.htm
> I gave the URL to his sister Tina, and also added it as the first link on my vector page.


Very nice Graig. :goodjob:


----------



## Erasmus (Aug 23, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> I have decided to publish a web page to memorialise Paul.
> http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/sixth/memorial.htm
> I gave the URL to his sister Tina, and also added it as the first link on my vector page.


Great work Craig! I'm sure Paul is doing fine in heaven


----------



## Lee1959 (Aug 23, 2006)

Everyone should have a friend like you Craig. Makes me realize that I have let contact with my best friend slide because of a few words we had. Think I will give him a call.


----------



## EV_007 (Aug 23, 2006)

:goodjob: Nice job Craig. I did a similar thing for a friend of mine and know how you feel to put up a website in his memory.

BTW your website was one of the first ones I visited that got me into flashlighs.


----------



## Sigman (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice work Craig! True friends are very rare! A lot of folks never find a TRUE friend, you and Paul were lucky and blessed. Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## greenLED (Aug 23, 2006)

That's nice of you, Craig. :candle: for Paul.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice tribute, Craig. I'm sure that Paul is smiling somewhere.


----------

